# First "high tech" 15G tank (3,2wpg/Co2)



## Roy Werkland (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi all.
This is kind of my first planted tank with really good ligthing and Co2 injection.

It has 2x24W T5 D&D Nature/Dayligth
JBL Cristalprofi 120 canister filter
DIY 0,5G jeast bobbles directly into canister intake.

it has been running for almost 4 weeks now.
Currently having the typical green thread algae problem rigth now.

This is what it looked like after 12days growth.

Plantlist:
Rotala rotundifola
Rotala sp. nanjenshan
Ludwigia arcuata
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Micranthemum umbrosum
Elocharis acicularis
Hemianthus micranthemoides


----------



## Roy Werkland (Aug 30, 2004)

have great pearling from the H. zosterifolia


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Look forward to seeing it as the tank fills in more!


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Beautiful!

Keep us updated as it fills in!


----------



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

nice

i'd like to see it when there will be a nice carpet in the foreground!


----------



## Roy Werkland (Aug 30, 2004)

Does anyone thing i migth have too much ligths?
I am really struggeling with green threadalgae and cant get control over it...
Also green bushalgae has grown all over the driftwood.
Plants seem to reduce speed og growth now 

(I am not to familiar with fertalizers)
Dosing 5ml Master Grow every week
Changes 20% water


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Your tank is extremely nice. I love the pearling picture.

Do you have any fish or shrimp in the tank? They will probably help eat the algae.

You need a source a macro nutrients. These are nitrogen (usually dosed via KNO3), potassium (K), and phosphates (PO4). Usually known as NPK. Master grow adds almost no NPK. If you are not adding these that could be the reason for the algae.


----------



## Roy Werkland (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for your input.

I have 2 black molly`s in the tank.
They can eat the green algae, but its growing faster than they can eat i guess.

I will also move some amano shrimps over soon.


----------

